# Today



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

#tahrir square at 11.55 - full


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Worldcue







Alert
Severity: Warning Alert
Security: Secular and Islamist parties to rally April 20 in Tahrir Square, downtown Cairo, Egypt. Expect heightened security; violence possible. 
This alert affects Cairo
This alert began 19 Apr 2012 22:33 GMT and is scheduled to expire 20 Apr 2012 23:59 GMT.


*Event:* Mass rally
*Date:* April 20
*Location:* Tahrir Square, downtown Cairo
*Impact:* Increased security, localized traffic disruptions, possible violence
*Summary*
Several secular and religious political parties will hold demonstrations in downtown Cairo April 20, calling for the end of military rule and the unification of Egypt's disparate political organizations. While the protest will originate in Tahrir Square, demonstrators may also stage other protests elsewhere. Participation is expected to be high due to increased political contention ahead of presidential elections and the prominence of the groups calling for the rally. 

Expect heightened security in the vicinity of Tahrir Square and localized traffic delays. Violent clashes between opposing groups of protesters and security forces are possible.
--

Impressive turnout.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh that might explain why there was a policeman.. singular,on the bridge this morning.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh that might explain why there was a policeman.. singular,on the bridge this morning.


but he's extremely competent and well trained


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I see no traffic jams or even people walking on the bridge.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> but he's extremely competent and well trained




Well I thought he might have been switching on the camera that is positioned there..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if this is an old photograph?? 

I can find nothing on the net about the square being full, no photos, no reports


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

live footage was shown on AJE earlier today


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> live footage was shown on AJE earlier today




ok..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you see the film?

There is nothing on their website and nothing on We are all Khaled Said and as I said the traffic is running and there are no more than usual people walking about..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ONtvLIVE - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> ONtvLIVE - YouTube




it says underneath... a month ago plus the comments on the side are old


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> it says underneath... a month ago plus the comments on the side are old


that's ONTV's livestream!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I might just get dressed and go and have a look from the bridge


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Watch Al Jazeera Mubasher Misr live at Livestation.com


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahram Online has live updates here

Live updates: Egypt's political forces take to Tahrir for 'Self-Determination Friday' - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Crowds going past my house now.. I have photos but I want to nip up on to the roof to see if I can get photos of the other bridge


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chanting for sharia law.. and I couldnt make out what else.

I suspect they have come from the mosque that is alongside me.

Kasr el Nile bridge is clear and it looks like every other bridge/slip road is, I could see traffic driving past the old Hilton hotel,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/#!/sharifkouddous/status/193306743047065602/photo/1


----------

